# Sex Questions (Pics)



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Made you look huh. These shots are of a pearl 4 months old, photos of the tail and the wings. He has a yellow face so far and chirps a lot. Who knows the sex for sure, any guesses...be happy.
Click on thumbnails to enlarge.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Acording to everything i've read, including the stack of books my b/f just brought me home from the library yesterday, It says Female tiels have bars on the underside of thier tails & The males do not, 

and most birds start thier first molt at 4 months of age

But i'm not expert in Sexing, or mutations thats for sure LOL 

but from the looks of your very 1st picture i'd have to go with Female


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not use the bars as a sexing method. My Ziggy is all male and has his bars and dots. It's not 100% accurate. I would use behavior as more of an accurate mesure.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

My first thought was a very angry boy


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think pearls might have too many spots all over to be able to judge anything by wing spots. It could just be a waiting game until the pearl markings either disappear or stay.


----------



## Many Feathers (Dec 30, 2007)

Lutinos, albinos and pearls are hard to sex. You'll know for sure after the first molt as males loose their pearl spots.


----------

